# I got him!



## DepressedKittten97 (May 9, 2017)

Well I went out today and got Hiccup's new friend. Even from a pet store this rat is so friendly. All in the store and on the ride home he was letting me and my friends pet on him and he'd climb all over us. When I got him home he didn't seem to wanna go in the cage but rather run loose in my room. But he's in his temporary cage until I see how he does with Hiccup and he seems shy now. I know it's a new place and all and he's just unsure about it all. But he's so cute and I can't wait for him to settle in


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thats awesome! And he's such a cutie too! <3
I've gotten some very friendly girls from a pet store as well, and it seems like you found a friendly little guy as well. Congratulations!


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

Aww, he's so cute! And congratulations for finding someone so friendly. Good luck!


----------



## DepressedKittten97 (May 9, 2017)

Thanks guys! I'm just really nervous to introduce the two. I'm scared Hiccup is going to try and hurt him


----------



## WillaRat (Mar 27, 2017)

He's adorable!


----------



## WelshRat (May 3, 2017)

He looks adorable congratulations!

There's a good sticky thread in the rat behaviour forum about introducing rats if you're worried about them meeting x


----------

